
The Fellowship: Literary Lives of the Inklings (Tolkien,Lewis,Barfield,Williams) - DrScump
https://audioboom.com/posts/4420047-the-fellowship-the-literary-lives-of-the-inklings-j-r-r-tolkien-c-s-lewis-philip-carol_zaleski-1-of-3
======
DrScump
These audio pages comprise a 3-part radio interview of authors Philip Zaleski
and Carol Zaleski spanning a little over two hours. They talk about the
background of these famous authors who formed their own literary/review circle
that met once or twice a week:

J.R.R. Tolkien (The Hobbit, Lord of the Rings)

C.S. Lewis (the Narnia series, the space trilogy beginning with Out of the
Silent Planet, and numerous Christian writings),

Owen Barfield,

and Charles Williams.

Parts 2 and 3 can be found under "Top Posts" to the right of the page, or
direct links can be copied from here:

[https://audioboom.com/posts/4425071-the-fellowship-the-
liter...](https://audioboom.com/posts/4425071-the-fellowship-the-literary-
lives-of-the-inklings-j-r-r-tolkien-c-s-lewis-owen-barfield-charles-williams-
by-philip-zaleski-and-carol-zaleski-part-2-of-3)

[https://audioboom.com/posts/4429994-the-fellowship-the-
liter...](https://audioboom.com/posts/4429994-the-fellowship-the-literary-
lives-of-the-inklings-j-r-r-tolkien-c-s-lewis-owen-barfield-charles-williams-
by-philip-zaleski-and-carol-zaleski-part-3-of-3?playlist_direction=forward)

